# Sell my Honda Snowblowers for HS1332 ATD Unit?



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

I have two Honda 1132 and Honda 1332 I picked up recently. Would it be worth selling both of them, making a profit now in order to purchase a brand new Honda HS1332?
Both my Honda's work great. The 1132 is from 1998 and the Honda 1332 is from 2012. It seems like I can move at a faster speed with the new Honda HS1332.
My question is, should I just keep the Honda 1332 from 2012, or sell it for as much as I can get along with the Honda 1132 to try to get that Honda 1332 Brand new? Is it worth the price tag of
$3200.00 + TAX for a brand new Honda Machine compared to the old?


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

If you are breaking shear pins regularly, then yes, it is worth it to get the new Honda HSS1332. Otherwise, I would keep the older HS1332. There is trigger steering on the new Honda as well, so it's a bit easier to steer. It's looking like the older HS1332 is a machine to keep. I have the Honda HSS928AWD and so far have brought it in twice for a transmission reservoir and a new chute. With the new chute, it did not clog in the recent wet snow. Without the new chute, it clogged in wetter snowball-making snow.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

This would be the time of year to sell blowers to get max profit.

as of your question.......have you test drove the new HSS1332.?? That may help.

everyone is different and have different needs and budgets.

I'm fine with my 30 year old HS80 and almost as old HS624.


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

The key differences with the new hss1332 is the auger protection system and most importantly power steering. Effortless to operate. I would go for the new one. The upgrades are worth it. 

Be sure to pop in a #110 carb main jet and get the updated chute and you'll love it.


----------

